# Avisos para risco de Tornado em Portugal e na Europa



## Vince (14 Dez 2010 às 09:50)

Tem sido bastante discutido nos últimos dias em vários tópicos, talvez seja melhor centrar em apenas um a discussão.
Também na comunicação social tem sido dito algumas coisas que não correspondem bem à realidade, nomeadamente o que envolve radares.

Como referi noutro tópico, em Portugal e na Europa em geral não existe, pelo menos enraizada, a prática de avisos/alertas para risco de Tornado ou mesmo o alerta de Tornado propriamente dito por parte dos serviços meteorológicos nacionais. Nos últimos anos isso tem mudado um pouco, sobretudo em países da Europa central (Áustria, Alemanha, etc).

Nos EUA, o país mais avançado neste campo, existem por exemplo dois tipos de avisos,

Tornado Watch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_watch

Tornado Warning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_warning

O "Tornado Watch" é uma coisa que nós aqui no fórum até estamos bastante familiarizados (a população em geral não), no fundo é o equivalente ao que fazem projectos privados e voluntários europeus como o ESTOFEX ou o TORRO no Reino Unido, Tiempo Severo em Espanha ou KERAUNOS em França. Basicamente, alertam para o facto de haver condições/risco para que se formem Tornados, normalmente de forma probabilística.
Nos EUA o Tornado Watch indica à população que se devem manter alerta, que devem acompanhar os avisos do NWS (serviço meteorológico dos EUA), acompanhar a comunicação social, prepararem-se para essa eventualidade, etc.

O "Tornado Warning" já é um alerta de formação  iminente de Tornado ou mesmo de um Tornado efectivamente formado, quer devido à assinatura sem margem para dúvidas no radar, mas e sobretudo porque foi efectivamente observado por alguém no terreno um Tornado ou uma funnel cloud. O "Tornado Warning"  despoleta imediatamente mecanismos de emergência no terreno, a nível local, tocam sirenes, etc, e a população deve  reagir e proteger-se de imediato.

Obviamente que a realidade americana é muito diferente da europeia no que a riscos diz respeito. E quando falo da realidade americana, é apenas a de algumas zonas mais vulneráveis, há também muito território dos EUA onde o risco é menor e onde não existe esta prática enraizada.

O avanço dalgumas regiões dos EUA neste campo deve-se a muitos factores, pois o sucesso nesta área (alertas atempados que salvam vidas) não depende apenas do serviço meteorológico (previsão e observação, forecasting/nowcasting) depende de muitos outros factores, nomeadamente uma cultura de risco e preparação por parte da população e serviços de emergência, e também duma boa rede de observadores no terreno, tudo fortemente agilizado onde a comunicação flui rapidamente e se tem confiança na informação que flui, pormenor importante.

O NWS investe muito neste último aspecto dos observadores no terreno, peça fundamental nesta problemática, o programa SKYWARN por exemplo, criado já no final dos anos sessenta:
http://skywarn.org/about/

O SKYWARN é uma iniciativa do NWS que dá por exemplo formação nas diversas delegações regionais/locais do NWS a uma rede de spotters que são assim certificados nessas acções de formação, e os reports oriundos desta rede são assim levados a sério pelo serviço meteorológico. Quem acompanha pela Net a temporada de Tornados nos EUA certamente já reparou que a primeira coisa que os chasers fazem quando avistam uma funnel a formar-se é telefonar para o NWS local reportando a situação.

Ora, depois do que eu aqui escrevi, é fácil de concluir que a realidade americana é muito diferente da nacional ou mesmo europeia.  E que as coisas não se resumem a "simplismos" como os radares. Há muitos outros factores envolvidos nisto que são essenciais, e que vão muito para além do próprio serviço meteorológico.

Com isto não quero dizer que não há nada a fazer, não, antes pelo contrário, penso que se pode pelo menos melhorar algumas coisas. E é isso que tem sido feito nos últimos anos nalguns países europeus, há mesmo algumas réplicas do Skywarn, embora a iniciativa delas seja privada, penso eu. Este debate que ocorre hoje em Portugal é saudável e necessário, e o mesmo tem-se repetido nos últimos anos noutros países europeus. Por exemplo em França, a quando do Tornado mortal de Haumont em 2008, também se gerou imenso debate neste país sobre esta temática.

Uma coisa é certa, o IM precisa de ajuda neste campo, precisa duma rede de observadores/olhos no terreno.  E para isso, também tem que fornecer as ferramentas e provavelmente formação a esses olhos, ou seja, o IM tem por exemplo que fornecer uma coisa tão básica como as imagens de radar de 10 minutos e com melhor resolução que possui e disponibiliza-las o mais rapidamente  possível sem atrasos. Em Espanha nos últimos 2 ou 3 anos já perceberam isso, é relativamente frequente surgirem nos fóruns espanhóis suspeitas em relação a determinada célula ou o seu comportamento, e isso tem ajudado a AEMET. Os recursos duma instituição como o IM são e serão sempre limitados, e porque não ter muitos "olhos" atentos que de outra forma não poderia ter ? Eu sei que dentro do IM isto é assunto já discutido desde há muito, eles sabem disto tudo melhor do que ninguém, foi até um dos principais temas duma reunião que alguns de nós uma vez tivemos no IM, mas  infelizmente não tem havido progressos.


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2010 às 09:57)

Outra ponto que me parece pertinente, Vince, é o facto de, mesmo caso houvesse aviso após ter sido detectado o grande e preocupante desenvolvimento da célula, os meios á disposição das populações para evitar danos de maior são impraticaveis num tempo de reacção de 30-45min..

O problema do radar, que talvez eventualmente fosse util na detecção da célula ou mesmo de padrões de vento mesoescalares compativeis com a tornadogenese, é que no fundo há sempre uma falha/atraso ( por falta de experiencia talvez ) de comunicação entre o IM e os meios de informação das populações, tal que um aviso desta natureza ( minutos) se torna infrutifero


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2010 às 10:11)

stormy disse:


> Outra ponto que me parece pertinente, Vince, é o facto de, mesmo caso houvesse aviso após ter sido detectado o grande e preocupante desenvolvimento da célula, os meios á disposição das populações para evitar danos de maior são impraticaveis num tempo de reacção de 30-45min..
> 
> O problema do radar, que talvez eventualmente fosse util na detecção da célula ou mesmo de padrões de vento mesoescalares compativeis com a tornadogenese, é que no fundo há sempre uma falha de comunicação entre o IM e os meios de informação das populações, tal que um aviso desta natureza ( minutos) se torna impraticavel



Sim, eu referi isso no post, a questão ultrapassa e muito a previsão ou aviso por parte dum serviço meteorológico. Mesmo que hipoteticamente neste campo tenhamos muitos progressos no futuro, falta tudo o resto, uma agilidade local quer por parte das instituições, quer por parte da própria população, que não existe de forma alguma em Portugal, o que é perfeitamente compreensível porque o risco também é baixo, é assim em Portugal como é na maioria dos países.

Muito provavelmente em Portugal demora mais tempo determinada informação a circular entre os diversos gabinetes das entidades como a protecção civil do que o tempo de vida de um Tornado como o que vivemos agora. Mesmo em situações de escala sinóptica o desfasamento da informação que circula entre IM, protecção civil e comunicação social chega a ser considerável, por vezes patético, agora imaginem em meteorologia de mesoescala em que tudo se precipita rapidamente em minutos, o resultado prático seria caótico e de uma enorme confusão na população se existissem avisos com o figurino actual, do tipo de termos a comunicação social a alertar para um Tornado durante a tarde, tornado esse que teria ocorrido da parte da manhã umas horas antes. Muita coisa teria que mudar, na própria comunicação social. O centralismo nacional também é um grande obstáculo neste campo, nos EUA as coisas dependem também muito de media locais ou regionais fortemente enraizados. 

Se quisermos mesmo discutir este assunto de forma séria e honesta, temos que discutir todas estas vertentes, e não cair na habitual tentação redutora de apenas falar dum ou outro pormenor que por si só isolado não significa muito.


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2010 às 10:56)

Outra questão que se prende com os avisos é a falta de experiencia das populações em geral....
Tomando o exemplo do ESTOFEX, caso o IM lançasse avisos de probabilidade de tornados, digamos, nas prox 24h ( padrões sinopticos favoraveis) as pessoas provavelmente ficariam histericas, e caso "falhasse" a previsão rapidamente se revoltariam contra o IM...
Serivira de muito uma educação da população no sentido de tomar os avisos em conta e ser cautelosos, e não de tratar o IM como se um bruxo fosse..

Numa situação ideal uma rede simples de alertas como tem o ESTOFEX ou a AEMET, com os parametros bem explicados, associada a uma maior consciencia colectiva seria ideal....e tornaria um aviso final de tornado, muito mais eficiente.
Nestas situações as pessoas já teriam salvaguardado os bens pessoais e a elas mesmas, com os prejuizos reduzidos em larga escala

Obvio que para se avançar para uma coisa destas seria preciso uma melhoria das condições tecnicas do IM, assim como dos meios de divulgação e da instrucção das pessoas, aliando a isto tambem uma serie de estudos aprofundados sobre a geografia dos locais vs o potencial de gerar tornados ou induzir mecanismos atmosfericos que possam levar á formação desses


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2010 às 11:00)

Boa iniciativa Vince.

Um bom sistema de avisos/alertas em Portugal ou qualquer outra parte do mundo é sempre importante.

Visitam este fórum durante um período de instabilidade generalizada (chuva forte, vento forte, neve) milhares de pessoas que podem transmitir em tempo real qualquer situação mais adversa algo que pode simplesmente "salvar vidas".

Vou relembrar um post muito importante que no tornado de Tomar podia despoletar uma serie de mecanismos.

thunderboy - Alcanena às 13:58 (meia-hora antes do tornado chegar a Tomar):
-----
Forte trovoada a NE de mim para os lados da serra.
Ininterrupta como nunca tinha visto na minha vida.
Qualquer coisa bate mal!! Nuvens a rodar em sentido circular...
-----

Eu não estava no fórum nesta altura, mas alguém que ande aqui há algum tempo, vai logo dar uma vista de olhos no radar e fica com a pulga atrás da orelha.

Para criar um sistema de alertas eficaz, duas coisas são indispensáveis como ponto de partida:

1º O I.M. disponibilizar o radar com maior frequência (10 minutos) e com menor atraso. O mesmo com o mapa de raios.

2º Existir um local onde todos os observadores possam deixar o seu testemunho.

Quanto ao primeiro ponto, sabemos que pode ser uma tarefa árdua ou talvez não. Depende sempre da boa vontade "daquela" pessoa que decide.

No segundo ponto, algo já está a ser desenvolvido. Posso dizer aqui em primeira mão que está a ser desenvolvida uma ferramenta para os membros do fórum deixarem os dados das suas estações, observações e envio de alertas. Um pequeno problema é o tempo que tenho disponível para fazer avançar este projecto.

Nós como membros deste fórum e como cidadãos temos que nos focar principalmente nestes pontos: Como fazer chegar a informação ao I.M. (observações) e como fazer chegar a informação do I.M. (radar, DEA, etc...)


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Boa iniciativa Vince.
> 
> Um bom sistema de avisos/alertas em Portugal ou qualquer outra parte do mundo é sempre importante.
> 
> ...



É isso...este forum tem muito mais potencial do que apenas um local onde se despejam observações de quem gosta de meteorologia...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Pegando no que foi dito nos posts anteriores, julgo que seria de facto muito interessante e até importante, a criação de uma _Rede de Observadores Meteopt_. Tal como o Hotspot referiu, a ferramenta que está a ser criada, e que desde já aplaudo, será um importante contributo para que esta comunidade possa fornecer, em alturas de eventos mais severos principalmente, dados importantes e organizados de uma outra forma.

Claro que terão que ser dados fiáveis e os próprios relatos/observações teriam que ser elaborados de forma criteriosa e técnica.

Uma formação técnica nesta área seria muito interessante. Que tal o Meteopt pensar em organizar um Seminário/Formação sobre Fenómenos Meteorológicos Extremos?  Com os apoios certos, e convidando algumas personalidades da área (nacionais e/ou até estrangeiras), e até o próprio IM, julgo que se conseguiria fazer algo interessante! Certamente que muitos membros do fórum participariam. 

E aproveitávamos e convidávamos a comunicação social, pois esta também precisa de uma formação séria na área da meteorologia! Para que um sistema oficial de Avisos de risco de Tornado possa avançar, a comunicação social também teria um importante papel, principalmente na parte da divulgação dos avisos à população. Mas para isso, teriam que começar a chamar os nomes correctos aos respectivos eventos.

Não sei se serão ideias muito "irreais", mas fica o contributo...


----------



## rozzo (14 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Bom, o tema não é muito fácil, dado estarmos em Portugal, onde a comparação de frequência de eventos deste tipo com outros países como o de maior referência (EUA) é mínima, logo nunca será fácil esperar de lado nenhum nem de entidade nenhuma (mesmo que oficial) grandes (provavelmente nenhuns) investimentos para redes de detecção de tornados.
Há que ser realista infelizmente.
Já para termos radares (a não funcionar) é o que é, quanto mais um sistema para alerta de tornados oficial.

Sendo realista, só ao nível "entusiasta" que temos aqui isso é possível. E no fundo já o fazemos não é? 
Se realmente se conseguir um sistema um pouco mais parecido com um sistema de avisos, ainda que a um nível "amador"/entusiasta, já é bastante interessante, e de louvar. E se for "estimado", dada a visibilidade que actualmente fóruns de Meteorologia começam a ter (impensável há 2/3 anos), e também dada a actual credibilização que começa a ser dada a entusiastas como nós, com jeitinho, até pode passar a ser algo bastante importante!

Acho de louvar a ideia, sem qualquer dúvida. 
E sem desprimor para pessoas que foram afectadas pelo tornado de Tomar, ou outros, vamos ser realistas. Sem ser ao nível de seguimento diário de entusiastas como nós, é mesmo uma realidade que os tornados são uma pequeníssima parte, quase irrelevante, quando comparados com outros fenómenos meteorológicos intensos, isto em Portugal. É preciso colocar as coisas nos seus lugares com realismo. O que nem de perto nem de longe, invalida, que por mais pequeno ou simples que seja um mero sistema de alertas de tornados apenas por observação de pessoas espalhadas, seja uma grande mais-valia, para as ocorrências (ainda que isoladas) que venham a acontecer num futuro.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Concordo com tudo o que dizes Rozzo, principalmente a parte de sermos realistas, mas não podemos pelo menos ser sonhadores? Claro que sim.

Podemos sonhar pelo menos com tudo o que não nos custe muitos €€€.

Há 5 anos não existia nenhum fórum de meteorologia em Portugal. O meteopt.com é dos 500 sites mais visitados em Portugal, o que tu, eu, nós aprendemos aqui? O que saberemos todos e mais uns milhares que passarão por cá nos próximos 5 anos?

Acho que todos temos consciência das nossas limitações, mas o que hoje é verdade amanhã pode não ser.

Afinal estamos todos no mesmo barco, se o I.M. é dos organismos nesta área dos mais atrasados na Europa, nós amadores também o somos. Nós vamos fazendo o que podemos e temos feito bem, os outros (IM) têm que fazer o mesmo mas de outra forma (começando por exigir mais verbas). Um barco pode empurrar o outro...


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Encontrei um estudo que aborda de forma muito completa algumas coisas que aqui foram ditas.



> *Severe thunderstorm and tornado warnings in Europe
> Jenni Rauhala, David M. Schultz*
> 
> *a b s t r a c t*
> ...



*Estudo completo (PDF)*
http://www.atm.helsinki.fi/~dschultz/pubs/72-RauhalaSchultz09.pdf


----------

